# How long pigeon eggs can survive without mum or dads warmth



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

I am wondering how long eggs can survive without their mum or dads warmth please help


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## PJ1969 (Jun 5, 2011)

If incubation has started not long about an hour or 2 on a hot day less on cold ones if you mean before incubation about 7 days but you need to turn them atleast twice a day and keep in cool dry place


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Actually...they can survive longer than 2 days if incubation has not started...up to 30 days. I know from the little oops baby currently in my pigeon room.


----------



## PJ1969 (Jun 5, 2011)

30 Days thats one potent egg lol  be interesting to see if the chick is as strong as others


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...I can assure you the chick is just fine and looks not a thing like mom and dad.


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

what if they have started incubating?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

HappyXD said:


> what if they have started incubating?


depends on the temperature outdoors or where the egg is.. if it is hot out then it can be left for a few hours without problems.. when cool then perhaps a half hour..if freezing...then a few minutes the embryo that has started to develope would die.. but In warm weather they are pretty hardy.. remembering ms freebirds bucket babies..those are eggs she kept in a bucket in the hot of the summer and they hatched..


----------

